# I got a wringer washer ...



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Last week on tightwad tips, Melissa encouraged me to find a wringer washer as she has been very happy with hers. I found one for sale just a few miles from where I live and picked it up this morning. It runs but needs a little cosmetic work.

I'm looking for some tips on how others are actually using the washer. The model I bought doesn't have a pump to drain the water, and that's fine because I plan to let the water drain onto the hillside where we have groundcover. Also, I don't have hot water in the garage so was thinking about getting one of those solar shower bags when I want to wash in warm/hot. Do you wring the water back into the washer tub or out? Do you drain the washer and then refill with clear water for the rinse? 

Lastly, when i turned the washer on its side to get it in my car to take it home, a bunch of oil leaked out so now i'm also wondering about maintenance. is there an oil reservoir in the motor that needs to be filled or is that just extra oil from the motor? 

I've seen replacement parts on ebay. any recommendations for other sites to check? I need a new belt (spare) and 2 new wheels (has all 4 but 2 are a little damaged. Can I use automotive touch up paint in the tub where there's a chip or is there special enamel for that? I can't seem to find anything.

thanks! susan


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Back in the day, my mother was so glad to be rid of the wringer washer and loved her new automatic washer. When we were first married in 1965 our apartment building laundry room had only a wringer washer. I hated that thing! I'm not sure if it is more economical than an automatic washer, and I'm not sure I care. I'm all for frugality, but in this case i just don't understand the appeal.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

The original wringer wahers never had a drain pump - 1 less thing to go wrong. I fill mine with hot water, wash undies, wash towels in the same hot water and then usually wash the darks; drain, fill with clean water and rinse usually all 3 loads with the same rinse water. Wash and rinse water drains back into the tub when rolling the clothes - why waste that water and make a mess. Takes a bit longer but worth it. The biggest problem always seems to be the wringers are usually worn in the center, so I try to wring the clothes out more towards the edges of the wringer machanism. Seems to me it's the wringer post that contains that grease/oil so you may want to check that so the gears do not seize up.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got a Maytag wringer washer sitting out in my garage that my DH found at a sale and paid $50 for it. I've never looked it over, supposedly it works. It looks to be in good shape. I should really try it out sometime.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

oldmania said:


> Back in the day, my mother was so glad to be rid of the wringer washer and loved her new automatic washer. When we were first married in 1965 our apartment building laundry room had only a wringer washer. I hated that thing! I'm not sure if it is more economical than an automatic washer, and I'm not sure I care. I'm all for frugality, but in this case i just don't understand the appeal.


There are many appealing aspects. You can water your hillside and garden with the waste water. We clean doormats, doghouses and so on. It saves lots of water. It will last forever compared to a new washer. It won't freeze water inside of it and become damaged if it needs to be kept outdoors in the winter. They clean the clothes better, with less harsh chemicals. We pump our water into collection tanks as needed, by generator. A modern washer would need water pressure.

Of course some (most?) people enjoy the lack of exercise modern appliances provide.

Laying them on there side is not recommended. You may have to add some oil. did much lak out? I wish I knew more to advise you.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

You definitely need to put oil back in. 

I grew up without running water. A wringer washer was the only option. My step-father was a junk dealer. We always had washers that were jury rigged. A few years after I married I had the opportunity to buy the nices wringer washer I had ever seen for $25. That was 1986 or 87. I still have it. I use it for some things. It is a Maytag and does have the drain pump.

You need some rinse tubs. I use mine at my double laundry sinks in the basement. They are fairly cheap to buy. Run the water back into where you take it out.

If we switched water we took the rinse water and put it into the washer. We had to pump and carry every drop of that water. Didn't want to waste it!

Now that I have mine in the basement it really isn't that big a deal. At home we did the lights, the darks, the towels, add bleach, whites/underwear, finally my SF's work clothes that were thick with coal dust. Never changed the water. I change the water after a few loads when I do it now AND sometimes use warm water.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Loved and now miss my wringer washer. Sure saved a lot of water! I used mine the same way goatlady uses hers. Whites first then colors in the same wash water. Used my first automatic washer that way also since it had a water saver feature.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's routine used by many:
Fill tub with water and soap/detergent
Start with least soiled: sheets, then undies, proceed to more heavily soiled loads; You can run at least 3-4 loads through the same wash water
Use 2 wash tubs for rinsing: run clothes from the wash water into rinse tub number 1, swish around well
Run through wringer again (this is why the wringer rotates on the post) into second rinse tub, repeat rinsing
Run through wringer into laundry basket for clothesline
When using the wringer, fold clothes so buttons and zippers are inside to avoid catching in the wringer


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Wanted to add that when I am running stuff through the wringer into the basket I sort it like I want to hang it on the line. When I lived at home it was by color. My mother insisted that we hang clothes by color. Now I do it by person. I like to have them sorted on the line and then I just take them down, folding as I go, and they are presorted for putting away.


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank for all for the information. I can't believe I'm this excited about doing laundry!

Regarding the oil, I'd say about 1/4 cup or so drained from a bar between the motor and the belt "drive?" -- the bigger round bit that the belt goes around. I don't see a place to add more oil and am stumped re where to add oil and what type of oil. What drained out actually looks like dirty car motor oil. is that what'd you'd use? I removed the wringer attachment when I transported it, and there was a little oil coating the shaft but it was not leaking. I'll get it upright asap. Didn't have help yesterday, and it's a little heavy for me.

I am thrilled about the prospect of water savings. I just moved last month, and my water bill for 29 days was $99 ... that was with no washing machine, little outside water use, and just one short shower a day. yikes! my daughter will be back next month which means more showers plus laundry. 

I may move the washer upstairs and put it in the laundry room adjacent to the utility sink so i can take advantage of the warm water plus use the sink for the rinse.

I appreciate all of your responses and explanations about how you are using your washers, using the same water for multiple loads, wringing, hanging, etc. All your info will really reduce my learning curve. I can hardly wait to get started!

Susan


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Also ... what type of detergents do you use? I typically use 7th generation or similar as i used the grey water in my garden at my old house. any recommendations?

And, I've noticed in a response above plus comments elsewhere that clothes get cleaner. I'm glad that's the case but am curious about why that's so.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the wringer wring the dirt out.

Maybe someone else knows if I am right that you need to add a heavier weight gear oil, and (i think) you add it after removing the cross-hair like disk.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

scooter said:


> I've got a Maytag wringer washer sitting out in my garage that my DH found at a sale and paid $50 for it. I've never looked it over, supposedly it works. It looks to be in good shape. I should really try it out sometime.




Same here, we bought one at Habitat 5 yrs ago for $50 and it's sat in the basement ever since. It looks good, but I should at least plug it in to see if it works.


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Restoration Info

Need help with repairing Maytag wringer washer - BHM Forum

Here are a couple links I came across when I was searching for a maytag wringer washer service manual. Thought the info might be helpful to others.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I had one given to me years ago. I sure wish I still had it. I was a single mom with no money to even go to the laundry mat. I was washing clothes in the tub when it was given to me, I was thrilled to have it! Just watch out for your fingers, only caught them once and that was enough for me!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Great thread as I was just thinking this morning I would gladly trade my front load HE washing machine for a wringer washer. I've tried everything to keep it from smelling and I'm so allergic to mold that it actually makes me sick. 

I remember my grandparents and my great grandparents wringer washers and would love to have one!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats on your washer! I would LOVE to have one.
I would just wash in cold water and not worry about it myself.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I love mine. And...yes... you save a lot of water by reusing the wash and rinse water. When the wash water gets too dirty to use again, I use the rinse water for washing and refill my rinse tub.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We just traded ours in for a better working model today.

The guy uses chain saw bar oil (Stihl).
He also laid it on it's side on the PU bed, but just long enough to get it on it's feet.

When he started tweeking the trade-in, he fliped it on it's top!

Enjoy your washer. Did you find a manual?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

For safety while using a ringer washer
- no rings or bracelets to get caught in wash
-long hair needs to be not loose as to not get caught in ringer

Grandmother had muscle damage to her arm from hand getting caught and run though. Mom lost hair due to the ringer.

Ringer washer do an incredable job of washing... used one most every summer when I was a kid.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Gotta share! Don't want to hijack the thread, but this is so great! I told DH about this thread and said I was going online to see if I could find a decent wringer washer for sale locally. 

Found a local ad, or so I thought I did, on some sort of antique sales network online. Started scrolling down the page and found a 1920's Monarch wood cook stove for 100.00! It's been in a barn for years and the fire box is burned out, but DH is now online researching antique stove restoration. He does welding anyway, so this project definitely isn't over his head. 

Anyway, I never finished my search for a wringer washer, as we've been wanting a wood cook stove for about seven years. We left our last one in a house we sold and have been kicking ourselves ever since.

I just spent my grocery money on the stove, but I'm still bound and determined to replace my front load HE with a wringer washer. Still need to do research on which one, so please keep the posts coming!

Anyway, thank you SO much for this wringer washer thread! Otherwise I wouldn't have found my beautiful 'new' wood cook stove!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I loved my wringer washer. Would love to have one again.

There should be a safety latch on the side of that wringer, as I recall. Find it before you start, so you can release if you need to.

We always had a double tub for rinsing. Wring the clothes into the first one (with the water running back into the washer.) Slosh them around, then wring them again and put them into the second rinse. Next wring is into the hamper for taking out to the line.

I don't remember ever having a pump. There was just a hose you let down to let the water out.

We did all the wash loads before emptying. Start with the less soiled.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

julieq said:


> Gotta share! Don't want to hijack the thread, but this is so great! I told DH about this thread and said I was going online to see if I could find a decent wringer washer for sale locally.
> 
> Found a local ad, or so I thought I did, on some sort of antique sales network online. Started scrolling down the page and found a 1920's Monarch wood cook stove for 100.00! It's been in a barn for years and the fire box is burned out, but DH is now online researching antique stove restoration. He does welding anyway, so this project definitely isn't over his head. "
> 
> I haven't had a reason to check recently, but Monarch has blue prints and patterns for all the stoves they've ever made. They will make you any part on a time available basis. Not too cheap but fairly priced if you want to restore a stove. They are in Beaver Dam, WI


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> I haven't had a reason to check recently, but Monarch has blue prints and patterns for all the stoves they've ever made. They will make you any part on a time available basis. Not too cheap but fairly priced if you want to restore a stove. They are in Beaver Dam, WI


Wow, thanks Molly! I'll look up the site for Jay. We're just starting the research on this, but we're so excited. Some of the restored wood stoves online are just beautiful (can't tell I love antiques can ya'!) Appreciate your help.

Once he gets started on the stove, then I'm going to try to locate a wringer washer in good shape locally. I was eyeballing the area next to my laundry sink and I think I can fit one right in that corner of the roller thingie hangs over the laundry sink (which is built in).


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Julie, not only do I have a wringer washer in my basement but I also have an Indianapolis Queen wood cookstove. Can't find any information about it. It was my husband's great aunt's.

Some day I would like to have my basement fixed up to look like a 1930s house.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

countrysunshine said:


> Julie, not only do I have a wringer washer in my basement but I also have an Indianapolis Queen wood cookstove. Can't find any information about it. It was my husband's great aunt's.
> 
> Some day I would like to have my basement fixed up to look like a 1930s house.


I want to see photos when you get your basement set up! :clap:


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I finally found a wringer washer for $50 that needs work. The motor runs but gets hot and starts smoking so guess I will have to replace it. My DH was checking it out when he had a setback with his heart so it has been on hold. He is much better so hopefully he will get started on fixing it. I also have a frontloading HE washer that I plan to give to my GD. You can't fill the tub and soak a load of clothes in them and I like to do that with heavily soiled items.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Julieq and anyone who's interested---I didn't see it on line, Monarch was a customer of my DH's years ago. If you can't find it on line call the technical people or engineering dept. We had them make parts for a stove we bought for 6.00 years ago. (Don't buy a wood stove when it is the last thing at an auction and most people have gone!) A friend is still using it.

I have a speed queen wringer washer--works well. I burned up a Maytag when I got distracted and left some horse blankets in it too long.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> Julieq and anyone who's interested---I didn't see it on line, Monarch was a customer of my DH's years ago. If you can't find it on line call the technical people or engineering dept. We had them make parts for a stove we bought for 6.00 years ago. (Don't buy a wood stove when it is the last thing at an auction and most people have gone!) A friend is still using it.
> 
> I have a speed queen wringer washer--works well. I burned up a Maytag when I got distracted and left some horse blankets in it too long.


Thanks Molly! We did find the Monarch site and have it on our favorites list. We sent an email this morning to find out availability of some of the parts.

A few months back we donated our horses and all the tack to a local 4H club. I am NOT going to miss washing winter blankets and fly sheets at all! (Nor do I miss feeding the extra hay  )


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

A friend gave me her Magtag wringer washer and two rinse tubs when she and her DH retired and moved to a smaller house. I love using it but carrying baskets of wet laundry up stairs when you have a bunged up ankle just isn't cutting it. I am spoiled to throwing one or two loads a day into our HE front load automatic rather than having a "laundry day," too.


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> We just traded ours in for a better working model today.
> 
> The guy uses chain saw bar oil (Stihl).
> He also laid it on it's side on the PU bed, but just long enough to get it on it's feet.
> ...


Rick, cool about the new washer, and thanks for the info on the chain saw bar oil. I'll see what I can find at home depot. i also need to fix the drain hose as I see it's got a crack. I haven't found a manual but have gotten lots of info here and online.

Julieq, great news about the cookstove. My MIL had one at the cabin, and we all loved that thing. we could cook for an army, and the cabin was always nice and warm. 

i have a question about the wringer. there is a bar (mine is aqua but i've seen red too) that says RELEASE. Is that a safety release or something else?

I also have a question about the square tubs versus round. any difference in cleaning or how well clothes move around in the tub?

I am thrilled to learn that so many people are still using and loving their wringer washers. I feel like I'm bordering on obsession here the past couple days as I'm beginning to think of the one I have as the "starter washer" and am on the lookout for another that has the pump if i can find one for the right price! i hope to keep the current one in the garden and one with a pump in the laundry room.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

My mother had 2 wringer washers. One for wash and one for rinse. I would spend all week end doing laundry with those stupid things. I think I was 11-12 years old and doing laundry for 6. Never again.

I really appreciate my automatic washer.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

When my friend gave me her wringer, she didn't have a manual to pass on to me. I called Maytag and asked if they could send me a photocopy of a manual. Nope, they had brand new reprints available for free. Lots of good info in it. I think now that Maytag has been sold and the manuals are no longer available. I'll see what I can do about scanning it so I can send it as an attachment to whomever wants it when DH gets home to run his new scanner/printer. 

Susaninsd, there should be an oval bar on top of the wringer arm too. That locks the wringer cylinders together so they are tighter, squeeze out more water. The bar that says "release" does just that--release that pressure on the wringer cylinders. Mine are also aqua. Incidentally, be sure to release the pressure on the wringer cylinders between laundry days.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Veggicanner - now I don't feel so alone! Using a wringer washer is an experience I never want to repeat. I had enough of smashed fingers, broken buttons and zippers. To those of you using them now, how do modern permapress type fabrics fare in them? Everything was cotton when i last used one. I also don't miss the day after spent ironing. Ironic that I'm on my iPad discussing wringer washers.


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

MOgal. I would love a copy of the manual, if you're able to scan/send, and thank you very much for explaining the oval bar and release bar on the wringer. I've been in the garage playing with it but still wasn't quite sure how they worked. Think I've got it now. Thanks.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

For those of you blessed enough to be already using wringer washers, or even owning wringer washers, can the rest of us see some photos? I'd personally love to see them!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I love mine. I think doing the laundry goes so much faster with a wringer washer. I just use a single wash tub for the rinse. There are some tricks to using the wringer. If you have items with buttons, fold them in half with the buttons inside then put them through. If the buttons are very large though or seem delicate it is better to hand wring those items. For jeans- fold them in half (zipper and butons inside) and put the legs through first.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

susaninsd said:


> Rick, cool about the new washer, and thanks for the info on the chain saw bar oil. I'll see what I can find at home depot. i also need to fix the drain hose as I see it's got a crack. I haven't found a manual but have gotten lots of info here and online.
> 
> Julieq, great news about the cookstove. My MIL had one at the cabin, and we all loved that thing. we could cook for an army, and the cabin was always nice and warm.
> 
> ...


JulieQ you'll love that cooktop - we have a warming oven and 10 or so gallon water reservoir that is heated by a water jacket in the wall of the fire box. To die for.

susininid I have a repairman's manual for models E, J, N, AND N2M. It was for the technician, not an owners manual I'll make you a copy of it if you want, just PM your address and reimburse me for postage. 

The hose should be easy to repair. If you can't epoxy and duct tape it, I bet you can find a small length of pipe to clamp into place inside the remaining hoses after cutting the cracked section out. A 3rd thought is use X-treme tape. It should work well since it is gravity draining. You might not want a pump as they can get clogged. The guy that sold us ours cuts them out for this reason. 

That panic bar is for emergencies. Ours does not work, and I need to take the wringer apart and try to repair it. Today Ann wasn't catching the out-feed of the wringer AND sent a single layer of a small Military towel through. it wrapped around 10 times. It took me 20 minutes to cut and pull it out. If you catch and guide the out-feed, and/or fold thin items before wringing, it should not rap things around. Ann says that panic bar should separate the rollers and allow thing like that to be removed.

I can turn the wringer switch off quickly but I have lightning fast reflexes.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Why stop with laundry? You can shell beans with the wringer to iv heard of butter being made with em 'iguess if you were milking a lot of cows and selling butter why not. Mom kept hers even after getting the new automatic washer .and we had unlimited water .she used it for work closes'through rugs ,and blankets


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Rick said:


> JulieQ you'll love that cooktop - we have a warming oven and 10 or so gallon water reservoir that is heated by a water jacket in the wall of the fire box. To die for.


The Sweetheart cook stove that we left when we sold our home in Northern Idaho had a warming oven and a water reservoir.  Sure wish we still had it. The one we just purchased to refurbish doesn't have either, but we're searching to see if we can locate a warming oven for the shelf. For hot water we will just have to put a big pot on the stove! 

Years ago when our youngest DD was a baby we had a home with a wood burning heating stove that heated water some how, which went right into the water system somehow. Not quite sure how that worked, but we had to be careful as sometimes we got boiling hot water through the tap!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

julieq said:


> Great thread as I was just thinking this morning I would gladly trade my front load HE washing machine for a wringer washer. I've tried everything to keep it from smelling and I'm so allergic to mold that it actually makes me sick.
> 
> I remember my grandparents and my great grandparents wringer washers and would love to have one!


Keep the door open on your HE when your done washing in it and it won't smell. If you already have a smell, get one of the detergent packets that is made to remove the smell, then leave the door open. HE's save some of the water from the last rinse cycle to fill the tub with when you start a new load and thats where the smell comes from. 

I also have a Speed Queen that I love. I've even blogged about it. It is the best little washer I have ever had. I paid $20 for it at a barn sale. The old farmer bought it brand new just to use in the barn to wash shop towels so it hadn't seen a lot of use when I got it. I had the cord replaced this year and I called Lemans, who still sells them brand new, and got a replacement manual for it. 
heres a link to my blog. I have typed out a little info on how I use the Speed Queen. Homesteading on Toad Hall Farm I also have a picture of my SQ. tried to get it to post here but it wasn't working


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

veggiecanner said:


> My mother had 2 wringer washers. One for wash and one for rinse. I would spend all week end doing laundry with those stupid things. I think I was 11-12 years old and doing laundry for 6. Never again.
> 
> I really appreciate my automatic washer.


I did laundry for 6 to 12 every weekend from the time I was 12 until I left home. We had to carry the water, too. Washing wasn't the problem. It was finding enough clothes line space. It wasn't so bad March through October but I HATED the winter months. I don't hang laundry outside in the winter now. I hang it in my basement and feel blessed.

I don't mind using the wringer and hanging laundry because it is exercise combined with productivity. I hate exercise just to exercise. It bores me. I don't mind a bit if it is productive work that is exercise. Laundry is a weight bearing exercise and it gets me up and down the stairs several additional times a day.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Here is a link to a decent starter tutorial on the wringer washer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KWpwYxT364]Maytag Wringer Washer Model E2L Repair and Test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Maverick_mg said:


> Keep the door open on your HE when your done washing in it and it won't smell. If you already have a smell, get one of the detergent packets that is made to remove the smell, then leave the door open. HE's save some of the water from the last rinse cycle to fill the tub with when you start a new load and thats where the smell comes from.
> 
> I also have a Speed Queen that I love. I've even blogged about it. It is the best little washer I have ever had. I paid $20 for it at a barn sale. The old farmer bought it brand new just to use in the barn to wash shop towels so it hadn't seen a lot of use when I got it. I had the cord replaced this year and I called Lemans, who still sells them brand new, and got a replacement manual for it.
> heres a link to my blog. I have typed out a little info on how I use the Speed Queen. Homesteading on Toad Hall Farm I also have a picture of my SQ. tried to get it to post here but it wasn't working


Wow, what a blessing to have paid 20.00 for that SQ! I love your blog and have bookmarked it for future reading. You did answer one of my questions, which is that the wringer washers do take less energy.

Where do I get the detergent packet for the smell in the HE? Do you just throw it in the machine during the cycle, or put it in the fabric softener tray? I've been having DH run bleach through a hot cycle, but never thought to have him put anything in the rinse cycle. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

They sell the packets at Lowes and home depot. I think you run it through by itself here's a link. 
http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you! We'll pick one up when we're in town next time and give it a whirl!


----------



## susaninsd (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally got to use the washer today. I washed 15 shirts, 4 pairs of yoga pants, 2pairs of khakis, socks, underwear, and cleaning towels/rags in about 2 hours. That included hauling the machine up two flights of stairs plus a couple more trips for an extension cord and extra hose.

I washed and wrung three loads, then switched the water in the tub and rinsed/wrung three loads, hanging each load while the next was rinsing. went pretty quickly.

The only problem I noticed was that the agitator came off the post a couple times and bobbed around. Do I need more water or clothing in the tub to keep it from doing that?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

susaninsd said:


> Finally got to use the washer today. I washed 15 shirts, 4 pairs of yoga pants, 2pairs of khakis, socks, underwear, and cleaning towels/rags in about 2 hours. That included hauling the machine up two flights of stairs plus a couple more trips for an extension cord and extra hose.
> 
> I washed and wrung three loads, then switched the water in the tub and rinsed/wrung three loads, hanging each load while the next was rinsing. went pretty quickly.
> 
> The only problem I noticed was that the agitator came off the post a couple times and bobbed around. Do I need more water or clothing in the tub to keep it from doing that?


It will come off if you agitate with no clothes in it. Fill it with enough water to cover your load but no more than 3/4 full. Ours has a water line at the 2/3 to 3/4 height.


----------

